# Two new projects 73 AMF Roadmaster, and 1966 "Raleigh" Hercules 5-Speed



## Shogun (Jan 28, 2020)

The AMF was headed to the scrap metal years and my Dad saved it, It is a 27" Shimano 3-Speed with a coaster break. It has set so long that the bearing grease it almost head as a rock. The Hercules I pick up this last weekend I purchased it from the original owner, He purchased it new when he was a Grad student to get to classes and work,. It has the stripes like the AMF however there is not any AMF lettering to be found and it appears it had a fifth stripe just below the seat. He added the light kit. it is going to get just a cleanup new tires and tubes and maybe some new cables.


----------

